# Immigration to Singapore ?



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Dears,

i want to know any details about the process and the requirements to immigrate to Singapore ?

thank you


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can find all information you need on the following government website:
http://www.ica.gov.sg/


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

PS, you don't immigrate to Singapore unlike say Australia, Canada ...

you need to have family ties to immigrate here - far chance, or be employed then become permanent resident before applying for citizenship or invest millions ....

well, Singapore is not hard up looking for immigrants a-la few other countries, so you may spend a lifetime here before realizing nothing is automatic .... so even after 10 years you may find permanent residence denied


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

thank for both .. great informations


----------

